# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تاریخ

## Parniya

*تاریخ*

*هدف و ماهيت*
از جمله کساني که در اروپا اخبار آزار مسيحيان را منتشر مي ساختند شخصي به نام  پتروس راهب  بود. او در شهرهاي اروپا سفر مي کرد و عليه مسلمانان تبليغ مي کرد. در نتيجه جمعيت انبوهي گرد او جمع شدند و  پاپ اوربان دوم نيز با آنان همصدا شد و فرمان جنگهاي صليبي را در سال 498 هجري (1096 ميلادي) صادر کرد.
در سال 1312 هجري شمسي ناگهان اعلام شد که رضاشاه قرارداد دارسي را امتيازي استعماري مي داند.
اين ها نمونه اي از اطلاعاتي است که در کتاب هاي تاريخ دوران دبستان، راهنمايي و متوسطه ارائه مي شود. در واقع کتب تاريخ آموزش و پرورش تنها به بازخواني گذشته و هياهوي قدرتمندان و پادشاهان مي پردازد و بر همين اساس حتي بهترين دانش آموزان نيز تاريخ را مجموعه اي از حوادث مي دانند. اما آيا چنين ديدگاهي صحيح است؟ آيا علم تاريخ مثل يک داستان يا رمان، مجموعه اي ازحوادث تلخ و شيرين را به حالت روايي و نقلي محض منتقل مي سازد و هدف آن افزايش معلومات دايره المعارفي است؟
علم تاريخ تحولات جامعه انساني را در گذشته مورد مطالعه قرار مي دهد. تحولاتي که مي تواند زمينه سياسي، اقتصادي، اجتماعي يا فرهنگي داشته باشد. به همين دليل رشته تاريخ که به مطالعه اين علم مي پردازد، رشته بسيار گسترده اي است و اشتباه است که آن را صرفاً مطالعه مواد خام تاريخي (رويدادهايي که در گذشته اتفاق افتاده و ثبت و ضبط شده است) بدانيم، بلکه آنچه در رشته تاريخ آموزش داده مي شود، روش تاريخي است. يعني دانشجو در دانشگاه فرا مي گيرد که چگونه از تحليل و تلفيق مواد خام تاريخي به نتايج علمي برسد. به عبارت ديگر، آموختن روش تاريخي به مورخ کمک مي کند تا از ميان انبوهي از مواد خام، مواد خام معتبر را جدا کند و براساس روش تاريخي از بررسي آنها به نتيجه علمي برسد. در حالي که حتي مطالعه کنندگان جدي تاريخ که غير حرفه اي هستند، هيچ معياري براي تشخيص و تعيين صحت و سقم رويدادهاي يک کتاب تاريخي ندارند و گاه از آثار غيرموثق و غيرمعتبر استفاده مي کنند.
رشته تاريخ تنها رشته اي است که در آن با انسان تحقق يافته روبرو هستيم. يعني مقاصد، نيات و خواسته ها همه رخ داده است و مي توان به ياري آن انسان شناسي علمي را آموخت. براي مثال مي توان به وضوح ديد که انسان شيفته قدرت پس از رسيدن به قدرت چه تغيير و تحولي در جامعه ايجاد کرده يا اينکه قدرت چه تأثيري بر او گذاشته است.
علم تاريخ در آغاز مانند ساير معارف بشري ساده بود و به تدريج که جامعه انساني پرمايه و پيچيده شد و سازمان هاي اجتماعي دگرگون شدند، علم تاريخ هم پيچيده شد. ما چيزي به اسم تاريخ در بين مصريان قديم و در بين مردم بين النهرين قديم مي شناسيم. در دوران باستان در بين قوم يهود هم چيزي به اسم تاريخ وجود داشته است، اما حقيقت اين است که يونانيان نخستين بار به چنين دانش و فکري توجه کردند و به همين جهت هرو ت مورخ معروف يوناني را پدر معنوي تاريخ گفته اند. او نخستين بار در کتاب معروفش به پديد آمدن تاريخ اشاره مي کند و سعي دارد جنگهاي بيست ساله ايران با يونانيان را تبيين کند. وي نه تنها مورخ است، بلکه به يک تبيين تاريخي هم دست زده است.
*توانايي هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه*
ابن خلدون مورخ بزرگ قرن هشتم تونس مي گويد:  بايد دانست که فن تاريخ را روشي است که هر کس به آن دست نيابد. اين سخن متعلق به 600 سال پيش است، زماني که تاريخ علمي ساده بود و جنبه روايي و نقلي محض داشت و بي شک اکنون که تاريخ علمي بسيار وسيع و گسترده است و به جنبه هاي مختلف اجتماعي و مردمي مي پردازد، دست يابي به روش تاريخي کاري دشواتر مي باشد و دانشجوي تاريخ بايد ويژگي ها و مهارتهاي بسيار داشته باشد تا بتواند در نهايت مورخي موفق شود.
دانشجوي تاريخ يا به عبارتي يک مورخ بايد نظم و دقت فراوان و توان به تصوير و نقد کشيدن وقايع تاريخي را داشته باشد. در ضمن چون تاريخ علمي بسيار وسيع و گسترده است، مورخ يا بايد اطلاعات وسيعي از ديگر رشته هاي دانشگاهي و علمي داشته باشد يا اين که از نتايج تحقيق ديگر محققان اجتماعي استفاده کند. براي نمونه مي توانيم به عصر صفوي اشاره کنيم اگر در عصر صفوي يک مورخ درباري به نام اسکندر منشي  صاحب عالم آراي عباسي  داريم که به جامعه توجه چنداني نداشته و عمدتاً به مسائل درباري پرداخته است، يک فرد فرانسوي به نام  شاردن  هست  که تحقيقاتي انجام داده است. کار اين فرانسوي تاريخ نيست بلکه سفرنامه نويسي است اما وي دقيقاً تاريخ جامعه ايران را نشان داده است و مثلاً شهر اصفهان را آن طور که هست، از لحاظ روانشناسي اجتماعي، فردي و موارد ديگر معرفي کرده و حتي جزئياتي از زندگي روزانه آنان را فاش ساخته است.
پايه علم تاريخ، فلسفه، زمين آن جغرافيا، ديوارهاي آن جامعه شناسي، اقتصاد، سياست و فرهنگ است و دانشجوي تاريخ بايد با اين علوم آشنا باشد و از نتايج آنها بهره ببرد.
تصور غلطي که در اذهان عمومي به ويژه در طيف دانش آموزان دبيرستان وجود دارد اين است که علم تاريخ متکي بر محفوظات است يا به گفته خود دانش آموزان، تاريخ يک درس حفظي است و دانش آموز بايد رويدادها را به خاطر بسپارد، کاري که يک کامپيوتر بسيار بهتر از انسان انجام مي دهد. اما حقيقت اين است که آنچه در تاريخ اهميت دارد، تجزيه و تحليل رويدادها و برقراري رابطه علي و معلولي بين رويدادها است و از همين رو فردي مي تواند در رشته تاريخ موفق شود که از پوسته رويي رويدادها عبور کرده و مسائل عميقتري را درباره آنها بفهمد و از ارتباط بين دو رويداد، پي به رويداد سوم ببرد و با ديدن يک رويداد به علل پنهان و آشکار آن اشاره کند.
همچنين دانشجو بايد با ادبيات فارسي و آمار و رياضي آشنايي داشته باشد تا بتواند به ياري ادبيات فارسي، هم از منابع گذشته که رنگ ادبي دارند، استفاده کند و هم مفاهيم تاريخي را به خوبي بيان نمايد و به ياري آمار و رياضي نيز هر چه بيشتر زبان دستاوردهاي علم تاريخ را کمّي کند و داده هاي تاريخ را در قالب اعداد بيان نمايد.
*آينده شغلي و بازار کار*
 تلقي سنتي از رشته تاريخ اين است که فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته ضرورتاً بايد دبير شوند و در غير اين صورت هيچ شغلي در ارتباط با رشته تحصيلي خود پيدا نمي کند. در حالي که زمينه اشتغال فارغ التحصيلان تاريخ در کشور ما بسيار زياد است. چون ما امروزه سازمانهاي بسيار  متنوعي داريم و هر کدام از اين سازمانها انبوهي از اسناد فهرست نشده و شناسايي نشده دارند؛ کاري که در حيطه دانش يک فارغ التحصيل تاريخ است. علاوه بر آن، مراکز پژوهشي ما مي توانند در سطوح مختلف (از نوشتن مقاله گرفته تا شرکت در طرح هاي کلان ملي - پژوهشي) از فارغ التحصيل تاريخ استفاده کنند.
براساس آخرين برنامه تدوين شده وزارت علوم، تحقيقات و فناوري، قرار است از فارغ التحصيلان دوره کارشناسي تاريخ در وزارت آموزش و پرورش، وزارت امور خارجه، وزارت علوم، تحقيقات و فناوري، وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامي، سازمان موزه ها، مراکز اسناد ملي و صدا و سيما براي بررسي مسائل تحقيقي تاريخ در حد تحقيقات بين المللي استفاده شود.
صدا و سيما براي به تصوير کشاندن حوادث و وقايع گذشته، نهضت ها و مقاومت هاي مردمي و بررسي شخصيت هاي علمي، فرهنگي و سياسي نياز به حضور فعال فارغ التحصيلان تاريخ دارد، افرادي که مي توانند جامعه را با فرهنگ و تمدن گذشته خويش پيوند زنند و از گرايش آن به سمت فرهنگ ديگر کشورها جلوگيري کنند. حضور فارغ التحصيل اين رشته در وزرات امور خارجه نيز از اين جهت مهم است که براي برقراري ارتباط با کشورها بايد پيشينه آنها در قالب قراردادها و پيمان ها اعم از سياسي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي مورد بررسي قرار گيرد، کاري که در حيطه اطلاعات يک فارغ التحصيل تاريخ است. همچنين بررسي تاريخ از موضوعات اصلي مطبوعات و نشريات جهت بالا بردن فهم و درک جامعه است. چون جامعه اي که از حيات گذشته در ابعاد مختلف بيگانه باشد، هرگز فهم درستي از حال و برنامه منسجمي براي آينده نخواهد داشت و بالاخره پس از انقلاب بسياري از مؤسسات و سازمانها مثل سازمان اسناد انقلاب اسلامي، بنياد تاريخ، ميراث فرهنگي، سازمان تبليغات اسلامي، اداره کل آرشيو و اسناد رياست جمهوري، پژوهشگاه تاريخ معاصر و ابسته به بنياد مستضعفان و سازمان اسناد ملي با تأسيس پژوهشگاه يا اداره و واحد تاريخ به تدوين، تأليف و نگهداري اسناد تاريخي مشغول هستند و در نتيجه نياز به فارغ التحصيل رشته تاريخ دارند.
البته استادان و کارشناسان اين رشته معتقدند که فارغ التحصيلان تاريخ در يک جامعه توسعه يافته مي توانند جايگاه واقعي خويش را بيابند چون رشته تاريخ از لوازم توسعه سياسي، اقتصادي، فرهنگي و اجتماعي است و فارغ التحصيل تواناي تاريخ مي تواند در برنامه ريزي هاي کلان نقش بسيار مهم و مؤثري داشته باشد.

*دروس پايه رشته تاريخ*

کليات و مباني علم تاريخ
قرائت متون تاريخي به زبان فارسي

قرائت متون تاريخي به زبان عربي
قرائت متون تاريخي به زبان خارجي 1 و 2

روش تحقيق در تاريخ
تاريخ نگاري و تحولات آن در ايران و جهان

گاه شماري و تقويم
مباني تاريخ اجتماعي ايران

تاريخ انديشه هاي سياسي در ايران و اسلام
کليات جغرافيا

مباني جامعه شناسي
مباني علم سياست

فلسفه تاريخ
-




*دروس اختصاصي رشته تاريخ*

تاريخ ايران از ايلامي ها و آريايي ها تا پايان دوره هخامنشي
تاريخ ايران در دوره سلوکي و اشکاني

تاريخ ايران در دوره ساسانيان
تاريخ تحولات سياسي، اجتماعي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي ايران از ورود اسلام تا پايان حکوممت علويان طبرستان

تاريخ تحولات سياسي، اجتماعي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي ايران در دوره سلجوقيان
تاريخ تحولات سياسي، اجتماعي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي ايران در دوره سامانيان، ديلميان و غزنويان

تاريخ تحولات سياسي، اجتماعي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي ايران در دوره غوريان و خوارزمشاهيان
تاريخ تحولات سياسي، اجتماعي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي ايران در دوره حمله مغول و ايلخانان

تاريخ تحولات سياسي، اجتماعي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي ايران از زوال ايلخانان تا آغاز حکومت صفويان
تاريخ تحولات سياسي، اجتماعي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي ايران در دوره افشاريان و زنديان

تاريخ تحولات سياسي، اجتماعي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي ايران از آغاز دوره قاجار تا انقلاب مشروطيت
انقلاب مشروطيت و تحولات سياسي، اجتماعي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي ايران تا انقراض حکومت قاجاريه

تاريخ تحولات سياسي، اجتماعي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي ايران از انقراض قاجاريه تا کودتاي 28 مرداد 1332
انقلاب اسلامي و ريشه هاي آن

تاريخ اسلام از ميلاد پيامبر اکرم تا سال 41 هجري
تاريخ تحولات سياسي، اجتماعي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي جهان اسلام از سال 40 هجري تا 227 هـ . ق

تاريخ تحولات سياسي، اجتماعي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي جهان اسلام از سال 227 هـ . ق تا سقوط بغداد
تاريخ تشيع 1 و 2

تاريخ تحليلي زندگاني ائمه معصومين (ع)
تاريخ تحولات سياسي، اجتماعي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي جهان اسلام از قرن هفتم تا دهم هجري

تاريخ عثماني و خاورميانه
تاريخ يونان و رم

تاريخ بيزانس
تاريخ اروپا در قرون وسطي

تاريخ اروپا در قرون جديد
تاريخ اروپا از انقلاب فرانسه تا جنگ جهاني اول

تاريخ اروپا از جنگ جهاني اول تا کنون




گزینه2

----------


## Parniya

تاريخ را مي‌توان مطالعه حيات اجتماعي انسان در زمان، همراه با تحليل براي نوسازي اکنون و معرفت و آگاهي نسبت به آينده تعريف کرد.
آموزش تاريخ به مفهوم شناخت و احوال و سرگذشت جوامع، اقوام و ملتهاي جهان بر اساس متون، مدارک، اسناد، اخبار، آثارتاريخي و بررسي آنها با روشهاي علمي است. آنچه ضرورت مطالعه و آموزش تاريخ را در کشورمان ايجاب مي‌کند، مطالعات و پژوهشهاي نو و بازشناسي ارزشهاي مادي و معنوي در ايران و اسلام از آغاز تا کنون و با الهام از انقلاب اسلامي و جهان بيني منبعث از آن است.
تاريخ بايد رسالت خود را در تغيير زير بنايي و بنيادي بر پايه مطالعه مواريث ارزشمند جامعه ايراني و اسلامي و نيز تاريخ جهان به انجام رساند و با تقويت حس کنجکاوي، دقت علمي و علاقه و تفکر و ابداع و خلاقيت، گذشته را همچون چراغي فراسوي نسل کنوني بيفروزد تا در پرتو آن با استفاده از تجارب تاريخي در زمينه‌هاي فرهنگي، سياسي، اجتماعي و اقتصادي به آنچه براي پيشرفت و تکامل اين سرزمين اسلامي ضروري است، دست يابد.
از آنجا که کشورمان در زمينه‌هاي گوناگون فرهنگي، اقتصادي، اجتمعاي و سياسي نيازمند تربيت عالمان و محققان در اين زمينه است و با نظر به اينکه دانشگاهها، مرکز آموزش و پرورش متخصصان در رشته‌هاي گوناگون علمي و از جمله تاريخ بشمار مي‌رود، از اين رو ضروري و شايسته است که برنامه‌ريزي تاريخ، متناسب با نيازهاي جامعه و پا به پاي تحولات علمي در سطح جهان، در خدمت رفع نيازهاي علمي و اجرايي کشور قرار گيرد و مقدمات رشد و شکوفايي و پيدايش عالمان و محققان بزرگ در اين رشته از علوم انساني را در سطح جهان فراهم سازد.
ضرايب دروس دبيرستاني مربوط به اين رشته در ازمون ورودي دانشگاهها و موسسات آموزش عالي عبارتند از: ضريب 2 براي درس رياضي، ضريب 2 براي درس اقتصاد، ضريب 2 براي درس ادبيات فارسي، ضريب 1 براي درس زبان عربي، ضريب 3 براي درس تاريخ و جغرافي، ضريب 1 براي درس علوم اجتماعي، ضريب 2 براي درس فلسفه و منطق و ضريب 2 براي در روانشناسي.
علاقه به تحقيق و مطالعه پيرامون مسائل تاريخي و داشتن حافظه قوي و همچنين داشتن قدرت بيان خوب جهت گرايش دبيري از عوامل موفقيت در اين رشته است.

سطوح رشته:


رديف
نام دانشگاه
کارداني
کارشناسي
ارشد
دکترا

1
آزاد- آباده





2
آزاد- بافت





3
آزاد- بجنورد





4
آزاد- تنکابن





5
آزاد- داراب





6
آزاد- شاهرود





7
آزاد- شبستر





8
آزاد- شهر بابک





9
آزاد- شهرری





10
آزاد- شوشتر





11
آزاد- محلات





12
آزاد- نجف آباد





13
آزاد- نور





14
آزاد-ابهر





15
اراک





16
اروميه





17
الزهرا تهران





18
امام خمینی قزوین





19
بیرحند





20
تبریز





21
تهران





22
خرم آباد





23
خوارزمي





24
زاهدان





25
شهیدچمران اهواز





26
صنعتی اصفهان





27
یزد








درسهای رشته:



رديف
نام درس

1
آشنايي با خطوط و زبانهاي ايران پيش از اسلام

2
اصول و فلسفه آموزش و پرورش

3
اصول و فنون مشاوره و راهنمايي

4
اقتصاد سياسي

5
انقلاب اسلامي و ريشه‌هاي آن

6
انقلاب اسلامي و ريشه‌هاي تاريخي آن

7
انقلاب مشروطيت و تحولات سياسي، اجتماعي

8
ايران پيش از تاريخ

9
تاريخ آفريقا

10
تاريخ احزاب و مطبوعات ايران در دوره قاجار

11
تاريخ اروپا از انقلاب فرانسه تا جنگ جهاني اول

12
تاريخ اروپا از جنگ جهاني اول تا کنون

13
تاريخ اروپا در قرون جديد

14
تاريخ اروپا در قرون وسطي

15
تاريخ استعمار غرب و رشد سرمايه‌داري

16
تاريخ اسلام

17
تاريخ اسلام از ميلاد پيامر اکرم تا سال 41 هجري

18
تاريخ اسلام در آسياي ميانه

19
تاريخ اسلام در حوزه اقيانوس هند و جنوب شرقي آسيا

20
تاريخ اسلام در ممالک قفقاز

21
تاريخ انديشه‌ها و مکاتب سياسي در غرب

22
تاريخ انديشه‌هاي اقتصادي

23
تاريخ انديشه‌هاي سياسي در ايران و اسلام

24
تاريخ ايران از ايلامي‌ها و آريايي‌ها

25
تاريخ ايران در دورۀ ساسانيان

26
تاريخ ايران در دورۀ سلوکي و اشکاني

27
تاريخ بالکان با تکيه بر گسترش اسلام در آن

28
تاريخ بيزانس

29
تاريخ پيامبران

30
تاريخ تحليلي زندگاني ائمه معصومين (ع)

31
تاريخ تحولات سياسي ... ايران از آغاز دوره

32
تاريخ تحولات سياسي ... ايران از زوال ايلخانان تا

33
تاريخ تحولات سياسي ... ايران در دورۀ

34
تاريخ تحولات سياسي ... ايران در دورۀ حمله مغول و

35
تاريخ تحولات سياسي ... ايران در دورۀ سامانيان

36
تاريخ تحولات سياسي ... ايران در دورۀ سلجوقيان

37
تاريخ تحولات سياسي ... ايران در دورۀ غوريان و

38
تاريخ تحولات سياسي ... در دورۀ صفويان

39
تاريخ تحولات سياسي ... در دورۀ صفويان

40
تاريخ تحولات سياسي... جهان اسلام از سال

41
تاريخ تحولات سياسي، اجتماعي، اقتصادي و

42
تاريخ تحولات سياسي، اجتماعي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي

43
تاريخ تشيع 1 (از آغاز قرن تا پنجم هجري)

44
تاريخ تشيع 2 (از قرن پنجم هجري تا قرن دهم هجري)

45
تاريخ تفکر سياسي در دوره قاجار

46
تاريخ تمدنهاي مشرق زيمن

47
تاريخ چين و ژاپن

48
تاريخ خليج فارس و سرزمينهاي همجوار

49
تاريخ ديپلماسي ايران

50
تاريخ روسيه و اتحاد شوروي تا فروپاشي اتحاد شوروي

51
تاريخ سلسله‌هاي شرقي ايران (پيشداديان کيانيان)

52
تاريخ شبه قاره هند

53
تاريخ عثماني و خاورميانه

54
تاريخ عرفان و تصوف در ايران و اسلام

55
تاريخ فرهنگ و تمدن اسلامي

56
تاريخ فرهنگ و تمدن ايران

57
تاريخ قاره آمريکا

58
تاريخ گسترش اسلام در افريقا و اروپا از آغاز سقوط

59
تاريخ محلي

60
تاريخ نفت در ايران و خاورميانه

61
تاريخ نگاري و تحولات آن در ايران و جهان

62
تاريخ نهضت‌ها و جنبش‌هاي اسلامي جهان

63
تاريخ هنر و معماري اسلامي

64
تاريخ يونان و رم

65
تربيت بدني 2

66
تمرين دبيري 1

67
تمرين دبيري 2

68
توليد و کاربرد مواد آموزشي

69
جامعه شناسي تاريخي

70
جغرافياي انساني

71
جغرافياي تاريخي سرزمينهاي اسلامي

72
خلفاي فاطمي مصر و حمدانيان

73
روانشناسي اجتماعي

74
روانشناسي تربيتي

75
روش تحقيق در تاريخ

76
روشها و فنون تدريس (کليات)

77
ريشه‌هاي تاريخي توسعه نيافتگي در ايران

78
زبان خارجي

79
سنجش و اندازه‌گيري

80
شناخت و نقد مباني و ماخذ ايران بعد از اسلام

81
شناخت و نقد منابع و ماخذ تاريخ ايران پيش از اسلام

82
فارسي

83
فرهنگ و تمدن ايران در دورۀ صفوي

84
فلسفه تاريخ

85
قرائت متون تاريخي به زبان خارجي 1

86
قرائت متون تاريخي به زبان خارجي 2

87
قرائت متون تاريخي به زبان عربي 1

88
قرائت متون تاريخي به زبان فارسي 1

89
قرائت متون تاريخي به زبان فارسي 2

90
قرائت و ترجمه متون تاريخي به زبان عربي 2

91
قوم شناسي و مردم شناسي تاريخي ايران

92
قيام کربلا و نقش آن در نهضت‌هاي شيعي

93
گاهشماري و تقويم

94
مباني برنامه‌ريزي آموزش متوسطه

95
مباني تاريخ اجتماعي ايران

96
مباني تکوين و تحول تمدنهاي جهان

97
مباني جامعه‌شناسي

98
مباني حکومت و ساخت قدرت در تاريخ ايران

99
مباني علم اقتصاد

100
مباني علم سياست

101
متون اسلامي

102
مديريت آموزشي

103
معارف اسلامي 2

104
نهضت روحانيت در دو سده اخیر ايران

105
نهضت فلسطين

106
کليات جغرافيا (با تکيه بر جغرافياي ايران)

107
کليات و مباني علم تاريخ






رشد

----------

